# I feel like I don't exist,



## Sancrist

I just don't know anymore. I feel like I'm just not here at all. There is no "me" anymore. I'm just a zombie wondering through this world, completely normal to everyone else, if they're even real in the first place. Ive lost touch with reality. I feel like I've gone mad. I've lost my self. I feel like I'm not experiencing life at all. This is too much.


----------



## birdiehead

Sancrist said:


> I just don't know anymore. I feel like I'm just not here at all. There is no "me" anymore. I'm just a zombie wondering through this world, completely normal to everyone else, if they're even real in the first place. Ive lost touch with reality. I feel like I've gone mad. I've lost my self. I feel like I'm not experiencing life at all. This is too much.


i feel the same way. i've definitely had the zombie feeling very strong. it passes. but it's still hard. the emotional numbness is killing me. i can't feel anything and it's driving me crazy. any advice from anyone would be very helpful.


----------



## insaticiable

Sancrist said:


> I just don't know anymore. I feel like I'm just not here at all. There is no "me" anymore. I'm just a zombie wondering through this world, completely normal to everyone else, if they're even real in the first place. Ive lost touch with reality. I feel like I've gone mad. I've lost my self. I feel like I'm not experiencing life at all. This is too much.


This post reminds me too much of a thread I made myself several nights ago.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25044-dissociation-is-a-bitch/

I can relate all too well, my friend.


----------

